# Where to find 87 300zx engine parts??



## mechmeck (May 10, 2004)

Hi I just recently picked up a new project. I'm doing this for a cutomer of mine. I usually only work on Hondas but decided to take this job on because of the good pay he is giving me. So I need to know where to get parts for this motor. This is the setup he wants: 8k redkine(most important thing) , new rebuild , forged rods and pistons, new bearings, rod bolts, head bolts, cam(important as well) a full head kit(springs, retainers, seats, seals) and anything else I can squeeze in there with his budget, which is by the way 6500$ I know how to do all these things I just don't know where to start. Please respond soon as possible thanks.


----------



## mechmeck (May 10, 2004)

Hey thanks for responding so soon guys. I can't beleive none of you know this... Any Administraters Know???


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I haven't seen much of this for a Z31


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

mechmeck said:


> Hi I just recently picked up a new project. I'm doing this for a cutomer of mine. I usually only work on Hondas but decided to take this job on because of the good pay he is giving me. So I need to know where to get parts for this motor. This is the setup he wants: 8k redkine(most important thing) , new rebuild , forged rods and pistons, new bearings, rod bolts, head bolts, cam(important as well) a full head kit(springs, retainers, seats, seals) and anything else I can squeeze in there with his budget, which is by the way 6500$ I know how to do all these things I just don't know where to start. Please respond soon as possible thanks.



An 8000RPM redline hahahaha. If you get that wow. Also the valvetrain work necessary isn't going to be easy at all. Most of the stuff you can get from nissan. Nismo race heads can be had from courtesy nissan. cams can be had from nismo, msa, crane, and a few others matters what your looking for. good rods will come from a Z32 TT. Get a Z32 TT crank and rods. Forged pistons summit racing a few others you might have to look around a bit. The 8000rpm redline isn't going to happen as I mentioned before. You might want to go to the VG30ET (TURBO). NA isn't going to get you anywhere all these mods wont do much for the car unless you have the VG30ET. If you do all of this with a VG30ET look for loads of power but from a NA VG30E don't get any hopes up.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Oh and the crank from a Z32 TT will have to be blue printed and balanced.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I have a friend with a z32 that is putting out 550 to 600 hp and he spent like......$12,000 on the motor- That included all new parts for valvetrain etc etc from Nissan- jwt cams- eagle rods- pistons- turbonetics turbos- ecu etc etc etc.... blah blah blah and to have the whole entire motor blueprinted and balanced at a shop in Naples. The guy who built his engine set his redline at like 6900 or 7200. I dont think you can rev this motor that high man- I would take some really serious reworking if that. With that kind of budget youd have to do it yourself- b/c the parts alone would kick your butt- especially if youre marking up the prices for your customer. About the "response time" comment- youll notice that were are a tad bit more laid back here on the Z forums - things take a couple days to get to here. Kinda like shaving my butt...............


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I bang off my rev limiter all the time quite easily , so I could expect for anybody to see at least 7000 rpm out of this engine , maybe even 7500. 8000 might be a bit of a stretch , but balanced and blueprinted it's definitely possible. I mean , an LT5 could hit 7500 rpm and it was 2.7 liters bigger......


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The VG30ET though will not make it to 8000RPM the valvetrain wont make it. If you could even get close you would have to custom make every little part. Were talking loads and loads of money. 6 grand won't even come close but if you get a turbo motor you can get to about 400-450WHP and probably even more. What is the deal though with an 8K redline? Its not going to help you anyways Id rather have my 6 grand redline then the 8k redline in my friends RSX. But you Honda guys are alittle different so that explains it high reving engines no torque sounds like a honda guy with a Z but its not going to happen.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I wonder what 8K sounds like with a fart pipe


----------



## autodealer (Sep 2, 2010)

I really love to see that project done looks like a good one, Should be able to bold on some high performance Nissan Parts.


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

Can find a lot of them in my garage!

I always am amazed at people that come in new to a forum with post #1 on a forum and then post #2 less than 24 hours later whining that the whole world hasn't stopped to inundate with replies to them. Different forums have different traffic rates...pretty simple....patience is key.


----------

